

'Squirrel Facebook' shows three degrees of separation - moog
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn13495-squirrel-facebook-shows-three-degrees-of-separation.html

======
alex_c
So, it's a real-life simulation of the digital approximation of a real-life
phenomenon?

